
Show HN: Visitors – Google Analytics in your menu bar - guillaumebardet
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/visitors
======
guillaumebardet
Hello Hacker News Readers

I just started using this app today, after trying a few other ones it seems to
work quite well! It will tell you how many visitors are online and if you
click on that number, it will tell you the exact page they are on.

I hope some of you will find this helpful!

